# Ring RAC900 tyre inflator



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone used one of these? I'm thinking of getting one as it seems to be the only one around that will handle my 80psi tyres plus has the cable/pressure line length to reach all the wheels. Only drawback I can see is that it has to be clipped to the battery which on my Ducato based m/h means lifting the floor between driver/passenger seats to get at it. Would it work from the leisure battery which is easier to access?

Your views welcomed.

Just checked price & availability on ebay. 14 of them were on sale, all new, all identical. Prices though ranged from £74.39 to £154.08. Bloke in a shop I visited today wanted £110 for one. Now I know why I always shop around before buying anything.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I've got one and had it for several years, it's extremely good and i highly recommend it. i think they are rated at 100 psi now, but when i got mine it was 150 psi, that's how long i've had it and it has never let me down.

yes you can run it off the leisure battery, i carry a small 12v battery in the garage of the motorhome specifically for the compressor, one that's small enough to easily carry around the van, although the lead/hose is very long.

fantastic bit of kit.

HTH


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I use a Ring 700 and a heavy duty twelve volt extension from Towsure to make sure I can get to all four wheels.. 

The 700 has a cigar lighter plug. Does the job (80 psi) without a problem. The one you are looking at is even more powerful 8O


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yes I've used one for several years with the psi ramped right up to the 150psi maximum for use on my race bikes. 

Yes it's a bit of a pain to attach it direct to the battery but as it draws 20+ amps it needs to be done.

I rigged up a permanent attachment that allowed me to leave part on the battery and part on the wiring of the unit, along with an extension of the wiring so it was more useable at a distance - something definitely needed to do the tyres on a MH.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you've got an inverter then you could consider the RAC750. It is 230v mains powered and goes up to about 120psi from memory and uses 145W. It also costs about £45. I have been very pleased with mine as it is so much easier plugging it into the mains when at home rather than battery terminals.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Remus said:


> Anyone used one of these? I'm thinking of getting one as it seems to be the only one around that will handle my 80psi tyres plus has the cable/pressure line length to reach all the wheels. Only drawback I can see is that it has to be clipped to the battery which on my Ducato based m/h means lifting the floor between driver/passenger seats to get at it. Would it work from the leisure battery which is easier to access?
> 
> Your views welcomed.
> 
> Just checked price & availability on ebay. 14 of them were on sale, all new, all identical. Prices though ranged from £74.39 to £154.08. Bloke in a shop I visited today wanted £110 for one. Now I know why I always shop around before buying anything.


Yep had one for about 18 months. Really works well and is quite quiet,
does all my motorhome tyres with no problem. Only slight downside is it has to be connected diectly to the battery as others have said but well worth it. I only paid aboud about £70 I think
They are on Amazon for £64.99 at the moment.
Dave


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Had mine for over a year , got it from Amazon around the £70 ish its a great bit of kit make sure you let it cool down before you put it away as it does get hot.

I have bought a few cheap ones and none of them lasted for long as people above have said the rac one comes with a long lead and I can reach all my tryes on a 9m van.


Paul


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...-breakdown/tyre-inflator/?549776961&0&cc5_905
try this with fused cigarette plug on £43


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Just bought 2 one for moho and one for 7ton truck at work :wink:


----------

